
Why Ring, Not Amazon Echo, Is the Killer IoT Product - sdomino
https://hackernoon.com/why-ring-not-amazon-echo-is-the-killer-iot-product-f3e92ffb0d9f#.8gj5jrk5p
======
cutler
While the tech world obsesses about smart homes and living on another planet
unemployment is sky-rocketing, the living standards of ordinary people are
plummeting due to high rents and a significant percentage of the world's
population will starve to death this year. Jeezus, the human race and its
priorities. Most people I know will never own a home and are struggling to pay
their rent so what is the significance of this holy grail, the smart home? The
phrase "fiddling while Rome burns" comes to mind.

------
watter
Six paragraphs until the author explains what Ring is. It is an IoT doorbell
with a camera. Saved you a click.

